

Ask HN: What am I supposed to do when a good submission is [dead]? - r721

I mean - should I upvote it, or, conversely, flag it to draw attention of moderators?
======
dang
We actually have in our pipeline an idea of allowing user upvotes to bring
comments and stories back from [dead]. I have no idea when we'll get to it,
though. In the meantime, gus_massa has it right: check that it isn't a dupe,
and then email us at hn@ycombinator.com if the story is particularly good. You
can also try reposting it by using a slightly different URL—but only if it
isn't a dupe
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

~~~
r721
Thanks!

------
gus_massa
I usually first check that it was not resubmitted for the 1000th time
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

You can email the moderator: hn@ycombinator.com (username: dang)

I still upvote the submission. I'm almost sure that the upvote is ignored and
forgetted, but I still like to upvote it because it's a good submission.

I sometimes flag bad submission, when they are extremely bad.

~~~
r721
>I usually first check that it was not resubmitted for the 1000th time

Good point, didn't think about that.

>You can email the moderator

That seems like too much of an effort, it's not like the submission is the
greatest ever.

Sometimes it's obvious that submission was killed automatically for some
reason (IP?), i.e. when it's a new user with the only submission to a good
article from a respectable site.

